# Maple 8 drawer dresser



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

designed in sketchup
(bottom 3 drawers will be equal in height)








Glue up of face frame (ambitious glue up for me in one shot)









I will post pics as i get further along


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

This should be fun. I like the design. I look forward to more posts.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm no stranger to build thread and I really enjoy them. Looking forward to seeing this one come together. Good luck with the build. Design looks great.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

no glue mock up without panels








final clamp glue up - with panels in place - I stained the panel edges in case any expansion/contraction in the future wont show unstained lines - back panels i stained completly because i couldnt stop staining - lol








back view








closeup detail of champfered rails and stiles








working on the top & drawers this coming week


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

This is looking great. Very nice build.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Looking quite nice!... And progressing a WHOLE LOT faster than mine! 

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

It's looking good. Can't wait to see the finished pics! A project like that is a fun one to build.

Red


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

top all glued up - i might "breadboard" the top - what do you guys think?


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

biscuit slots cut near the top to secure the top clips








clips i made to secure the top








top attached with said clips - you can also see I secured the panels in rabbits I made withing glazers points - I normally have the panels centered in a groove in the rails & stiles, but I wanted more exposed edge to champfer the inside of the rails & stiles








closeup of the champfered top (I'm a fan of arts & crafts, and mission style furniture)








full view so far - I would have started the drawers today, but then I realized I forgot to buy ply for the drawers on my lumber run - oops


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Like a machine! Excellent work, and quick too! I have to admit I cringed a bit when I read "biscuit slots" to secure the top but was happily surprised by the pictures. I may actually have a use for my plate jointer now! :thumbsup::laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## FiveOneSix (Sep 26, 2009)

*ummmm...*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## GWEE (Aug 30, 2009)

Love it so for


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

You're making great progress. And it's looking great too.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

While waiting to get the wood for the drawers is was working on a *cubby style toy box* for my son as well (had the wood for that already)

drawer parts all cut to size and milled with all the proper daddos and what not









drawers in glue up stage









will be staining the dresser tomorrow (hopefully) and spraying poly on both projects this weekend if all goes well - waiting on the drawer slides and hardware for now


----------



## lawrence (Nov 14, 2009)

sweet...first class woodworking!!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Awesome work! I'm trying to get a sense of scale... How tall is it?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I too am enjoying this one. It's always great to see how other guys do things. That's why I love these build thread. Great job so far.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Awesome work! I'm trying to get a sense of scale... How tall is it?


it's about 52" tall - 19" deep - 38" wide


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Love the progress. Great work.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

*Some Progress Made*

because of the panel construction, I needed some stable mounting spots for the slide hardware



























All drawers in and functioning perfectly :thumbsup:









Next I need to work on the false fronts for the drawers


----------



## dmh (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow, that's looking really nice! Did you add some small inlays at the corners?


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

This is progressing beautifully. Anything special planned for your drawer fronts?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Looking fantastic. I was wondering how you were going to mount the slides. Nice use of scraps. Great work


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Its looking great! Can't wait to see OT finished. Good job on the drawer boxes and slides.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

wfs said:


> designed in sketchup
> (bottom 3 drawers will be equal in height)
> View attachment 30834
> 
> ...


What's the Pony Keg for????:icon_cool:


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

dmh said:


> Wow, that's looking really nice! Did you add some small inlays at the corners?


Yeah, they are walnut to match the *Maple Bed* I made and the *Toy Box* I am working on as well.



ACP said:


> This is progressing beautifully. Anything special planned for your drawer fronts?


Nothing special planned - I am open to ideas though and would like some input - I just got back from the lumber mill and got some maple for them - was thinking about 1/2" thick rectangular fronts with no champfer (enough champfers already I think).



firemedic said:


> Its looking great! Can't wait to see OT finished. Good job on the drawer boxes and slides.


OT?



tcleve4911 said:


> What's the Pony Keg for????:icon_cool:


The pony kegs or "cornelius kegs" are for a spray solution that my company uses. So I normally have 5-10 of them laying around at varying degrees of fullness.


----------



## omextreme (Nov 18, 2011)

really like the look, I might have to attempt to replicate!


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

wfs said:


> The pony kegs or "cornelius kegs" are for a spray solution that my company uses. So I normally have 5-10 of them laying around at varying degrees of fullness.


I too wondered what you used them for. I used a small army of Cornelius tanks (AKA soda kegs) and standard beer kegs in my beer brewing days. They make excellent fermentation tanks, as well as great containers to "keg" out of. They're also easy to clean.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That is really lovely, looking forward to seeing the finished
product.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

Dresser fully complete!








Close-up of hardware








As you guys know it is a labor of love. Now my son can have something to cherish for years to come. Thanks for all the kind words!


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful job. Defiantly something the family will cherish.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Alright! That turned out really well. Great work. I'm sure it will be used for many, many years to come.


----------



## woodmeistro (Jul 9, 2010)

very nice, clean, simple and well built. would you be interested in sharing the plans


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

woodmeistro said:


> very nice, clean, simple and well built. would you be interested in sharing the plans


I could share the sketchup for it but it isn't exact as far as measurements. I seem to draw something up and then tweek the dimensions to fit the wood or what I want it look like.


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:Man ,that is so beautiful


----------



## Stilts (Dec 2, 2010)

Thats a really great looking dresser.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

What a beautiful piece of furniture, certainly an inspiration. I might have scrolled too fast at times but I never saw what you used for a finish; what is the finish?


----------



## Double (Feb 17, 2010)

Excellent, turned out really nice!


----------



## m2244 (Dec 16, 2011)

It's a hell of thing being talented. Very nice piece.


----------



## Nick Ferry (Feb 23, 2011)

Carvel Loafer said:


> What a beautiful piece of furniture, certainly an inspiration. I might have scrolled too fast at times but I never saw what you used for a finish; what is the finish?


I used minwax ipswich stain and sprayed one coat of minwax satin poly - it is really cold here now so I will put 2-4 additional coats of spray poly in the spring - no sense heating the garage if i dont have to - also easier to ventilate with garage door open


----------

